# Zeus Did His Job (moved to stories)



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Just got back from walking Zeus ~ 3 miles, put Zeus in the yard behind the house, grabbed a Gatorade and went outside to lean on the mailbox to enjoy the north wind when a teenager shouted, "Hey", in a less than polite tone and then asked if I could give him directions to a home nearby.

I said sure. It's a short ways off. And, I'm bad at directions. So, I'll just walk you part-way until you can see the place.

But this kid seemed a bit unusual. I'd never seen him before and he had that look in his eyes like he was evaluating me and the situation. So, I was on alert.

He asked if he could have some water. I said sure, I'll bring it out here for ya.

He saw the Beware of Dog sign and shouted a question to me asking what kind of dof I had. I told him I had a male GSD.

Once in the house I could seen him looking the property over pretty well, including the truck in the driveway. So, I not only got a Gatorade bottle for him, but also slipped back on my pistol and pocketed a can of Mace in each front pocket which I'd just taken off from the walk with Zeus who was now in the backyard. I also opened the back door so the dog could have access to the house.

When I handed him the water bottle he asked again about the dog and mentioned that he didn't see the dog when I'd opened the door. He wondered if the dog was penned. I just said, "Here's your water and let's get going."

I walked with this kid for about 1/4 mile and all the while he was telling me what a hard life he'd have being abused and all, having a curfew to get to and his friend would take him, telling me he'd walked miles and miles to see his friend, telling me he went to the nearby high school for dullards and criminals (people who stab and shoot other kids) and asking me about my family and job. I deduced he was right handed.

I palmed both cans of spray, kept a position just out of reach and a bit behind him so he would have to telegraph any move from his right hand and when we reached a point where he could almost see his destination I gave him final directions and turned to leave. He turned and offered to hand me the now-empty Gatorade bottle with his left hand.

Taking it would have forced me to approach closely to him and his right hand was not visible. So, I told him to keep it. He rather insisted and I told him I didn't want it back and besides, there was another neighbor's trash can just 10 yards away in this direction of travel. He offered the bottle again and, again, I declined.

Then he said the weirdest thing, "I see your one of those sorts of people.". I didn't ask what he meant.

I turned to walk off as did he but he kept watching me and when I turned fully to see him he seemed to have predatory eyes but, perhaps in response to my fully turning, just thanked me for the water bottle.

I walked home without incident. But I was certain our encounter wasn't over. So, rather than putting the pistol in the safe I positioned it near the front door along with the Mace and sat down to watch TV. I also opened the back door where Zeus was lounging after his long walk.

Not 20 minutes later the door bell rang and there this kid was again. Again, he was standing profile to me with his right hand obscured. Through the door he asked if I would mind giving him a ride home as the friend he'd come to see didn't show. I positioned the pistol muzzle against the door, cocked the trigger, palmed a Mace and told him that I didn't have a working vehicle, so, I couldn't help him.

He correctly pointed out the truck in the driveway and I said it wasn't working now due to transmission problems. Then he started complaining that his life was crap because people like me wouldn't help him when he needed it and he started aggressively using the knocker on the door making a **** of a racket.

I moved the pistol muzzle to the eye peep hole but then felt something brush by my leg and I was Zeus. At first, Zeus didn't know what the noise was and didn't understand why I seemed agitated. but he knew the noise was aggressive, coming from the other side of the door and that I was agitated. So, he alarm barked.

Then he poked his nose under the curtains next to the door and spied the kid. All Dog-Bark-**** ensued and he ripped down the curtains in his fury exposing for the first time his 110 lb. frame and pearly white gnashing teeth to the kid.

The kid immediately was taken aback and took several steps back saying "I didn't mean anything. Don't call the cops or anything. I didn't do anything." I told him to get off my properly or I do worse than call the cops, I'd let the dog on him.

He wanted nothing from the dog.

He quite literally bounded off the lawn and briskly walked away down the street all the while looking back over his shoulder to ensure the dog wasn't pursuing. His face was ashen.

I praised the dog after he'd settled down a bit and got him some treats. Then I went outside (armed) to warn two neighbors who were delivering neighborhood telephone books about this kid. They got on their cell and called the neighborhood-paid, off-duty patrolman who showed up, took a description and then set off to find the kid and question him. I later learned that he did stop the kid, didn't arrest him but learned that he was on parole for assault.

Moral, maybe Zeus isn't Schutzhund III and protection trained but he isn't taking any crap from anyone and will present himself as a very vicious dog willing to attack if 1) someone's on his property and 2) if that someone is doing something that offends him and 3) if his master seems agitated.

Great breed.

LF


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, quite and interesting read this morning. A few may think walking with the fellow is odd, but I've offered to do this myself if someone needed directions to a place close to me, or on trails if they were lost. Good instincts on your part and your dog's.

I'd never have this story to tell because our dog likes to show off her big 90lb body and large clean teeth at our front window when someone stops by like this.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good looking out on both your's and Zeus's part. It is a a great thing to be able to read your enviroment!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Glad it all worked out well and your pooch unleashed some of that" good ol' fashioned put the fear of god in ya" attitude.

It sucks to have to deal with people like that....but reality dictates.


SuperG


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Awesome! Good for you to be on your guard! You actually did more than I would have, walking the kid as far as you did, but glad you were prepared. And wonderful that Zeus took in the situation and reacted that way! I can just picture this 110 lb GSD in all his glory! . Glad you are ok, and warned your neighbors too. Hope this kid learned his lesson and will stay away.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

mace, pistol, and most importantly a GS. that idiot nearly had a terrible day. go Zeus!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You had the order wrong, its dog first, while you grab the gun.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

ranking went: non-lethal, lethal, beyond lethal


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

LF,

Great story, great breed! I have had numerous similar experiences through the past 45 years of my adult life, especially during a couple decades of living in a neighborhood where crack cocaine gradually flooded the area. I shared a house with two sisters and 4 young nieces/nephew, and our house was the only one never broken into--thanks to my GSDs. Recently, in a much better neighborhood, my rescue/rehomed GSD former brood bitch, who's been with us only four months, showed her true mettle and stopped what I feel was an attempt to get into our house, which had been vacant for a while before we moved in. Jade is fine-boned, not over 65 lbs., but when she is in full fighting mode, her longish, fine black coat bristles from the back of her head down to her tail, her snow white teeth gleam, and she leaps at the door, looking twice as big as she really is. She is one of the most intimidating dogs I have had, and I have no doubt she would back up her show with real action if necessary. The man who had no business trying to get inside our house fled like a little girl.

Susan


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds like Zeus gave that kid a real coming-to-Jesus moment. Good boy! There really is no breed that compares to GSD.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I love this story. What is funny is that before I logged on here today and read this I planned on writing the same title about Gunther but I'm glad I didn't as his experience today does not even come close to yours. I was proud of Gunther today because as we sat outside, 2 neighborhood kids rode their bikes into our driveway (we have a long driveway for the city). The children were about 12-13 year old, and no threat and Gunther did not act aggressive at all. The second child stopped his bike halfway up the driveway without even knowing there was a dog but the first child came all the way up to the garage. I think he was just curious about the old vw van in our driveway, no big deal. However Gunther lets his presence be known when people enter the driveway. What I was proud of was that he did not charge the fence. He stood about 2 hedges away from me and barked, then turned and looked at me to make sure I saw them. I called him to my side, he came to me and watched them ride off. (poor kids rode off faster then I've seen before) I did not reward or punish Gunther's behavior as I felt he reacted perfectly appropriately. He let me know of strangers on the property, did not treat it as a threat, and came to my side instantly when called and stopped barking. Some might say I should discourage him from barking at children, but he does not bark at children or adults walking on the sidewalk. Only when they come all the way to the gate. I was pleased with his behavior.

But more importantly, I feel your pride for Zeus. Personally I would have taken Gunther with me on the walk, but I'm glad it worked out for you. One question, did you call the police anyway? I would have, just in case the teen targeted someone a block or so over. Not saying you did anything wrong, just curious.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What a great story!! One of those feel good, justified stories... now my question... I wanna know how you got Zues to be quiet while you were talking at the door ot begin with.. LOL I was equally impressed with that part of the stroy


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL Whitney, same here - but then again, I doubt either one of us would be offering to walk the sketchy dude anywhere. So let the dogs bark on, right? I really love how GSDs take their property seriously. I know that they'd be the meticulous type too, if they could actually get involved with caring for the property. Lawn only just so long, nothing collecting in the eavestrough, immaculate paint jobs, perfectly trimmed hedges....sigh, lol. Good job Zeus!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad you trusted your instinct and all worked out!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> LOL Whitney, same here - but then again, I doubt either one of us would be offering to walk the sketchy dude anywhere. So let the dogs bark on, right? I really love how GSDs take their property seriously. I know that they'd be the meticulous type too, if they could actually get involved with caring for the property. Lawn only just so long, nothing collecting in the eavestrough, immaculate paint jobs, perfectly trimmed hedges....sigh, lol. Good job Zeus!


HAHA I think you are 100% correct!! Titan is always getting leaves and dirt in his mouth from fetch.. because the leaves don't get picked up as often.. he'd be on that task in no time! HA!

Just admiring the training.. Titan was a butthead yesterday with workers over even before they were in the house...  quieted eventually but man on man do I wish he could jsut determine threat from not.. lol. Yay Zues!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Responses*

I was asked how I kept Zeus quiet while I was talking to the kid, presumably through the door when the kid returned and wanted a ride.

Zeus was left in the back yard throughout the whole incident but before I walked with the kids I armed myself and opened the back door so I could call Zeus into the house if needed. When I returned and started watching TV I left the back door open as I thought the kid would return. When he did and when he caused a ruckus at the front door Zeus alerted, came into the house, warning barked when he saw me agitated and then went full-bore vicious attack dog when he leaned down and spied the guy through the window banging on the door.

I didn't have to keep him quiet. He alerted to the sounds and got involved.

I was also asked if I called the police. I believe I mentioned this in the post but it was one of the alerted neighbors who called the rent-a-deputy when I explained to them what had happened. He deputy came, got a description of the kid, found him in the neighborhood, talked with him but didn't arrest him but came back and told the neighbors that the kid was on parole.

LF


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

TigervTeMar said:


> mace, pistol, and most importantly a GS. that idiot nearly had a terrible day. go Zeus!


That's what my first thought was too. We live in a bad neighborhood with lots of people like that but unfortunately I don't own a gun. I have noticed though that while I've been out training Yogi on the long line that these people tend to avoid coming down into our culdesac now. Presence is everything, imho.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## rchjr2091 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great story !


----------

